# Hedge Cooked Medium/Well



## BrentWin (Nov 7, 2013)

I burned these calls a little darker than I normally do, but I like the look.

http://i146.Rule #2/albums/r279/brentwin/DSCF1479_zps0dde5730.jpg

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 7, 2013)

I like em too!


----------



## DavidDobbs (Nov 8, 2013)

Brent
Sharp calls
Is that your spar dip finish also?

Dave


----------



## BrentWin (Nov 8, 2013)

DavidDobbs said:


> Brent
> Sharp calls
> Is that your spar dip finish also?
> 
> Dave


 
Yes, that's about all I use. These two either have had 4 or 5 dips.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Woodman (Nov 8, 2013)

Truly outstanding coloring. Do you use a 50/50 spar/mineral spirits mix?


----------



## Cody Killgore (Nov 8, 2013)

goslin99 said:


> Going to lowes for some other stuff this weekend... finally gonna get a can of spar.. can I get the mineral spirits there to? (Pardon my ignorance, I've never heard of the stuff)



Yessir, I buy mineral spirits at Lowe's. It's in the same section as acetone, paint thinner, BLO, etc (in the metal container). Usually by the paint

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BrentWin (Nov 8, 2013)

Woodman said:


> Truly outstanding coloring. Do you use a 50/50 spar/mineral spirits mix?



Yes, I cut it down 50/50. Mineral Spirits is just a little more refined version of paint thinner.


----------



## BrentWin (Nov 8, 2013)

Yes, I polish calls with Maguire's PlastX (it's for polishing the scum off of headlight lenses). After the call is finished, I slide it on the madrel, put a glob of PlastX on a paper towel and lightly rub while the call is spinning at low speed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BrentWin (Nov 8, 2013)

goslin99 said:


> AutoZone?


Yep, or WalMart

I need to add that you want the finish to dry a couple days before polishing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tclem (Nov 8, 2013)

BrentWin said:


> Yes, that's about all I use. These two either have had 4 or 5 dips.


You just dip them and let drip dry or sand in between coats?
Thanks
Tony


----------



## BrentWin (Nov 8, 2013)

My routine is dip, wait 24 hrs, sand with 400 or 600 grit, repeat 3-4 times. On the last round, polish instead of sand.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shagee415 (Nov 9, 2013)

Man those calls are just amazing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

